# Battery/Alternator Problem



## goodtogo (Aug 19, 2003)

Help me please! My car seems to have problems starting and takes some effort to start. In addition before starting, the lights are dim. However after I run the car for some time, the problem is solved. Also after running for some time, the car starts fine (after I shut it down of course) What could be the problem? And how much will it cost to fix it? Please help!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

It sounds like a bad alternator, do you have a system in your car?
Im on my 4th alternator right now all others just stopped working  but in my car the problem was the stereo system which was draining a lot of power from the battery and the alternator couldn't keep up


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> *It sounds like a bad alternator, do you have a system in your car?
> Im on my 4th alternator right now all others just stopped working  but in my car the problem was the stereo system which was draining a lot of power from the battery and the alternator couldn't keep up *


I disagree:


> ...However after I run the car for some time, the problem is solved. Also after running for some time, the car starts fine (after I shut it down of course)


. How old's
your batterry? I think that's probably dying. But like *stealth* 
said, extra electrical "draws" could be a problem? Go to Autozone;
they'll check your alternator for free.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

don't forget to check your battery ground connections too....


----------



## goodtogo (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the reply guys. Yes I have a 200W MP3 player in my car but thats about it. Also the battery is probably 3-4 years old.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

the battery seems to be in its prime, just have it checked out. If you've ever let the battery seep, then you might be in the after effects and might have to replace it...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

You can test your battery yourself .. just need the tester that tells you the volts.


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

To test a battery you need to put a load on the battery and then check the volts. I personally agree with the other guys and suggest you go have it tested. For free even.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's not so much as the voltage, but the charging amps and the diodes in the alternator.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

how old is the car? if its 3-5 years old, then its time to replace the battery. if the car is fairly new, then its the alternator.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

You can test the battery and the alternotor with the voltometer/amp meter. You are right BobBitchin
I test my alternator and battery overy once in a while cause my system drains a lot of power .. so i turn my system on.. lights and stuff to see how well the alternator charges and how the battery is doing. Thats my way maybe there is a better way


----------



## goodtogo (Aug 19, 2003)

Again, thanks a lot guys. I will get it tested in Autozone and see what they have to say


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

no problem :0


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

i would replace the batt. I replaced my batt 3 days ago and it was the nissan stock batt that I got with the car 2 years ago. It was just dead when I came out in the morning to start her up. No I didnt leave the dome light on. I replaced it and they said it had a dead cell!


----------

